# TU-3008G-20M vs SM-JDM1022V lathes HELP!!!!!



## Troy (Jan 15, 2019)

So i'm trying to decide between these two lathes. I really like the steelmaster from asset plant machinery but i'm worried it'll be a little too small- 550 centers and 250 swing and its only mt2 for example and some cutters i would like to buy start at mt3. so then I start looking at the bigger optimal lathe from hare and forbes, which i know not much about but it'll cost me more in the long run to get a dro put on it an the unit itself is more expensive. anyone out there have any experience with these models? that could help me out? and make a choice.


----------



## DJP (Jan 15, 2019)

I am not a fan of combination machines as you need to change the set up for each alternate usage. Do you not have space for a mill and a lathe?


----------



## Troy (Jan 15, 2019)

I have the space it’s more the bang for buck. I’m definitely still open to getting both but unsure of the hafco gear and worried the asset plant machine may be too small. I have my eyes on some steam engines to start with a small wobbler ect with which a lathe and mill would be beneficial and trying to save money thought I’d try a combo but I’m open to other suggestions.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 15, 2019)

DJP said:


> I am not a fan of combination machines as you need to change the set up for each alternate usage. Do you not have space for a mill and a lathe?



I have a separate lathe and mill in my little workshop which out side in a shed but I also have a SiegC4 plus a powered vertical attachment  I appreciate having a facility in the warmth of my large bungalow   being old and sort of disabled . So I can offer a validated judgement from practical experience.
For someone who is a 'newbie', I would settle for the considerably easier two separate machines as a first choice.

The initial price starting up is minimal in comparison to what you will find useful and either you will have to make  or accept far larger secondary bills in further tooling.

I hope this is constructive

Norman


----------



## Troy (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks Norman appreciate the reply can anyone out there suggest machines from hafco eg the tm 3008g optimum bench lathe as I don’t particularly want to spend 4K on a sub standard machine.


----------

